# Can someone explain how to use a downrigger?



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi. With our boat we got a downrigger setup. Its just the actual downrigger aand the actual mount to the boat. What else do I need to get trolling? How exactly do I use it? Thanks


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.seahag.com/marina2/fishingre ... shing.html

Downrigger trolling is a relaxing technique for watching the fly fishermen catch grundles of fat trout. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Down riggers work very well to catch the *Bigger* fish that won't come to the surface after lint and such...

Pound for pound, you'll catch _more_, _bigger_, and _nicer_ fish with a downrigger..


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a funny thread! But, for the record, downrigging is only relaxing if you arent doing it right. If you are doing it correctly you are too busy chasing fish at different depths, changing rigs, and most importantly... catching fish. There is definately a place for downrigging, fly fishing, and all methods of fishing. With that said, for numbers and size I'll stick with downrigging. A close second (and I mean very close) would have to be jigging. But, fly fishing sure is a lot of fun at times as well!

If you want to learn how to use a downrigger check out my other post about the kokanee seminar in Riverdale. Although that may be a bit advanced I'll be there and glad to answer any downrigger questions after the presenters are finished. Its a good place to show you exactly what you'll need to get started. Its a great weapon to have in your arsenal and definately worth learning. In addition you should be able to do a thread search for downriggers. We've had tons of good info, pics, illustrastrations, and descriptions over the last few years.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah Im going after kokanee aswell.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Cuarenticinco said:


> Pound for pound, you'll catch more, bigger, and nicer fish with a downrigger..


Crap! I KNEW there was a better way! I'm only up to 185 fish this Spring on a fly rod, I need to hit the 'riggers and get into some numbers. Plus, nothing but small stuff!


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

No doubt, flyfishing can result in some nice fish. Those Otter rainbows are a great example. Early spring is an especially effective time to toss a fly. Now when they move down deeper because of warming water, it pays to have other abilities as well. Its all about using the right method/equipment at the right time. I've also had great success spring fishing with tube jigs. 

By the way, I trolled Otter for a few hours last month right after ice off. I used another tool, a sideplaner, and did very good. We caught plenty of those nice bows and even a few pretty good cuttthroat. That lake is a lot of fun this time of year!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is _Cuarenticinco_ a naughty word ?? :? *\-\* *\-\*


----------

